# Kompilacja Netbeans brak pliku.

## mentorsct

Witam kompiluje Netbeans i oto co mi sie pojawia:

```
>>> Emerging (7 of 78) dev-java/jsr101-1.1 to /

!!! dev-java/jsr101-1.1 has fetch restriction turned on.

!!! This probably means that this ebuild's files must be downloaded

!!! manually.  See the comments in the ebuild for more information.

 * Please go to:

 * http://javashoplm.sun.com/ECom/docs/Welcome.jsp?StoreId=22&PartDetailId=7935-jax_rpc-1.1-fr-class-oth-JSpec&SiteId=JSC&TransactionId=noreg

 * and download file:

 *  jaxrpc-1_1-fr-spec-api.zip

 * and place it in:

 *  /usr/portage_distfiles

 * Fetch failed for 'dev-java/jsr101-1.1'

 * Messages for package dev-java/jsr101-1.1:
```

Nigdzie nie moge znaleźć tego pliku co jest potrzebny zeby go wrzucic do /usr/portage_distfiles

Moze mi ktos pomoze, z góry dziękuje. Pozdrawiam.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Kurt Steiner

OMG, przeczytaj co tam jest napisane i się zastosuj. Zamykam. Czytania ze zrozumieniem uczą w podstawówce, a nie tu.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

--- Dodane.

Tymczasowo odblokowane.

Jak idziesz tam gdzie kieruje Cię ten link to co widzisz?

----------

## dziadu

Link działa dobrze, możesz zamykać Kurt  :Wink: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

To że działa to ja też widzę (i widziałem jak poprzednio zamykałem), jednak wolałbym, żeby kolega mentorsct dał znać co mu tam nie działa.  :Confused:  Ostatecznie jest jakaś szansa, że coś odkrył...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mentorsct

Ok ok Kurt zamykaj, mam juz potrzebne pliki.

----------

## wierzba

Ja jednak dalej twierdzę, że jest z tym problem (może nie u wszystkich ale zdarza się).

Rozważania są tutaj.

Jeśli ktoś ma te pliki byłoby miło jakby zapuścil je na jakiegoś publicznego ftp'a i udostępnił tym, którzy nie mają.

Niedługo może dorzucę inną zwykła instalkę gentoo do lapka i zobaczę czy wstanie netbeans  :Razz: 

Obecnie korzystam z eclipse'a, który nie wymaga tego pliku   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## largo3

W Portage jest NetBeans 5.5.1 natomiast najnowszą wersją jest 6.1.   :Confused: 

Znacznie wygodniej jest ściągnąć najnowsze wydanie ze strony netbeans.org, uruchomić przyjazny instalator i zainstalować sobie np. w $HOME. Ja zawsze tak robię z NetBeans i Eclipse.

----------

## mentorsct

largo3 - dzieki za porady, ale juz dawno ten wątek jest nie aktualny. Patrz czasem na datę kiedy powstał, a też co tam jest napisane. Pozdro.

----------

## largo3

Spoko, po prostu temat miałem w nieczytanych (dokładniej to odpowiedź kolegi wierzba).

----------

## Zwierzak

OK, jak temat jest już odkopany. Mam takie pytanko. Dlaczego wszystkie aplikacje Javy w Gentoo są kompilowane bezpośrednio na komputerze użytkownika zamiast korzystać z gotowych „binarek”? Przecież programy Javy i tak są rozpowszechniane w postaci bytecode interpretowanego na komputerze „ofiary”. Rozumiem, że niektóre biblioteki javy, które korzystają z bibliotek napisanych w C/C++ warto skompilować, ale nie pozostałe.

----------

## Arfrever

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Dlaczego wszystkie aplikacje Javy w Gentoo są kompilowane bezpośrednio na komputerze użytkownika zamiast korzystać z gotowych „binarek”?

 

Why Build From Source.

----------

## wierzba

largo3 : dzięki za zauważenie mojego posta  :Smile: 

W takim razie wracając do tematu. Czy ktoś zemergował ten pakiet  dev-java/jsr101-1.1 ? A później zainstalował z tego netbeans'y (tak dla przykładu). Jeśli ktoś ma ten pakiet w distfiles'ach proszę o udostępnienie go. Dzięki  :Smile: 

Wracając do instalacji netbens'a która została poruszona. Jakbym miał tak instalować większość oprogramowania to raczej bym przesiadł się na inną dystrybucję, albo jakieś BSD  :Razz: 

----------

